# Tabbert Classic 570 Motorhome



## coolasluck (Oct 6, 2009)

Does anybody on here know anything about these older motorhomes as i am devoid of any info on them!Help!


----------



## AndyC (Oct 6, 2009)

coolasluck said:


> Does anybody on here know anything about these older motorhomes as i am devoid of any info on them!Help!



We had a Tabbert FFB Classic 660 a few years ago, what do you want to know?

AndyC


----------



## coolasluck (Oct 7, 2009)

Thanks for your response Andy,but the wife pooppooed the idea of buying one,just wandered which marque they came from.
Looks like we are going to spend quite a bit of cash on one instead.We were looking at one for 10 and under grand,looked at some crap at the weekend as well!!!


----------



## miatee (Oct 15, 2009)

I’m not sure about how possible some of the things you mention would be, but there is one setting that may interest you, if you haven’t seen it already

__________________
Articles of incorporation online | How to incorportate a company yourself? | Why incorporating business small services llc


----------



## Randonneur (Oct 15, 2009)

miatee said:


> I’m not sure about how possible some of the things you mention would be, but there is one setting that may interest you, if you haven’t seen it already
> 
> __________________
> Articles of incorporation online | How to incorportate a company yourself? | Why incorporating business small services llc



This looks like spam to me, i would advise not clicking on the link.


----------



## coolasluck (Oct 15, 2009)

agree never have liked spam.


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Oct 15, 2009)

coolasluck said:


> agree never have liked spam.



Looks like it could be a missposting from somewhere?

I have set up a company for our club and it was a doddle.  All of the information is freely available from "Companies House" or from their website so no need to click on links that you are uncertain of the origin.


----------



## Randonneur (Oct 15, 2009)

This post has nothing to do with setting up a business. If you click the link it will load a virus or malicious software on to your system and either make it crash or infect your email contacts list. Then when you open your email it will send a copy of the virus to everyone in your contacts list, and infect their systems.

That's why its vitally important to keep your antivirus software up to date, and download and install the malicious software updates from microsoft every month.

It's a shame that these people have to resort to hi-jacking innocent forum members posts to spread their nasty messages.


----------



## annT (Aug 5, 2010)

coolasluck said:


> Does anybody on here know anything about these older motorhomes as i am devoid of any info on them!Help!



have 1992 ffb 660 classic have big problems getting parts as fiat don't make them anymore getting parts second hand can be a pain


----------

